# Is this 18 month sleep regression?



## closedaccount15 (Dec 25, 2007)

My daughter was sleeping through the night at 4 months, and since then, she hasn't. She has food allergies, so we went through some rough patches here and there were she would get up every 2 hours, and then she got her bottom molars a few months ago, but every time we hit a rough spot, it only lasted 2-4 weeks. She nurses before bed, but she has always gone to bed awake, and we have a routine that she knows (after her pajamas are on, she goes and gets a book for me to read)

For the past month and half, she wakes up every 2-3 hours and nurses all night, sometimes every hour or so in the morning. If she is not nursing, she has to sleep *on* me, even if I am laying on my side, she drapes herself over me. This is not something she has ever done before. It's so bad, I have to wake my husband up so he can "peel" her off of me so I can go to the bathroom, and of course it makes her cry.

I am guessing it's her teeth? (she is getting top and bottom canines and top molars) she has been nursing more during the day, and I can see the top molars starting to break through, but it seems much worse than her bottom molars. She nurses pretty much every 3 hours around the clock now, and she sleeps very lightly from about 2AM until 7AM. She wears a teething necklace, and I give her tylenol or motrin before bed and she still wakes up by 12:30. I am starting to go crazy because of lack of sleep!

I am also thinking it might be separation anxiety? She has never been a "sleeper" - she went to one nap a day at 10 months, but it's never been this bad. Is this normal for her age?


----------

